# Stephen King's IT (The Reboot)



## White Wolf (Mar 29, 2017)

​Didn't see a thread for this, and since the trailer just came out good time as any.  I was skeptical at first, but it looks pretty solid at least from the trailer side of things. Here's hoping that it can be a decent reboot, for once!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Mar 31, 2017)

Looks interesting,I'll watch it when will come out to the cinema.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 31, 2017)

Can't top the original.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2017)

Trailer looks awesome If done right this could be better then the original miniseries which was good. Wonder if they will follow the book closely. Which they probably do except  for whatvthe kids do before they face it.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 1, 2017)

Gabe said:


> Trailer looks awesome If done right this could be better then the original miniseries which was good. Wonder if they will follow the book closely. Which they probably do except  for whatvthe kids do before they face it.


Supposedly Stephen King has seen it and has stated it's far better done than the original (and a lot more closely following the book), now whether that's believable or not is another story since PR, contracts and all that. Same was said about Ghostbusters reboot but we all know how that turned out.  We shall see anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 1, 2017)

Are the rumors that this is gonna be 2 movies true?


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 7, 2017)

Thought I'd post this because it's hilarious 





> A group of real-life clowns have gotten pretty upset about the upcoming movie, claiming that the terrifying depiction of the villain -  the Clown - will turn people against their profession.
> 
> A couple of professional clowns spoke with MEL Magazine, and they claimed that the movie is going to seriously cripple the already-dying industry.
> 
> ...


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2017)

Holy shit... the professionally offended never cease to amaze me.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 7, 2017)

> Humpy Pumpy

LMAO.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 7, 2017)

I lost it when he said his Yelp traffic bombed cuz of the trailer 

OH GAWD


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 7, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Can't top the original.


i shouldn't have rewatched the original mini series. it scared the fuck outta me when i was a kid and for the longest time i thought it was the best thing ever but when i rewatched that shit awhile ago it became painfully obvious just how cheesy and flawed it really was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeah, I  never seen the original, but I feel I wont appreciate it as much as I  would 20 years ago


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2017)

New trailer was not bad. Looks like it will be a good movie. Just finished rereading the book again first time since I was in middle school. Hope they don't shy away fro. The macroverse and maturin like they did in the the mini series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (May 8, 2017)

​


More than anything there's something about the music that gets to me, lol. It's eerily well done.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 27, 2017)

This will likely be the biggest surprise of 2017.

Looks incredibly well-made, and will probably be one of the better received horror films both critically and commercially, since the first Conjuring.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2017)

too jump scarey IMO


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 27, 2017)

Weiss said:


> too jump scarey IMO


Seen better jump scares in indie horror games, lol. 


Later half of the trailer looks good tho, the whole you'll float too sequence was pretty on point.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2017)

That third trailer is awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 8, 2017)

Just saw the movie it was very good. Great acting by the kids especially eddy.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 8, 2017)

SMFH they take the main skills from the Black Character to give to the fat white kid so they can push a cheap romance triangle...SMFH.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2017)

"He looks like shit!"  

That's so me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> SMFH they take the main skills from the Black Character to give to the fat white kid so they can push a cheap romance triangle...SMFH.


What skills did the fat white kid have?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> What skills did the far white kid have?


The ability to hail a cab.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2017)

As someone who lives in the city..that one stings Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2017)

Anyway just got back from seeing this. It was really good. The theater room was so fucking packed that people were sitting on the floor.

Surprised the hell out of me cause..you know..this is a horror movie and not the fucking Avengers 

I'm sure this movie is going to break records.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2017)

50+ mil by friday


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 10, 2017)

This movie was trying way too hard to be scary. Though I must admit that painting lady gave me the creeps...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2017)

I saw it in a Prime theater, so my seat vibrated and shit.

I thought it was really good, a surprisingly large amount of swearing.  I think the funniest part were the "Derry started out as a beaver trapping town." "Still is, amirite?!" lines.  The timing on that punchline was perfect and my whole theater laughed at that.  Ritchie stole the show.  Speaking of which, it was extremely creepy when he was walking through the room of all those clowns looking at him.

Dat uncomfortable feeling of every male in the audience knowing that Bev isn't 18 yet.

I like how they hinted at the spider.

About halfway through the movie is when I realized they weren't going to do the 27 years later segment, so I was pleasantly surprised when the end confirmed they were doing a sequel instead of just leaving it as is.

All in all, good movie!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2017)

I like how the kids actually acted like kids here. Most of the time you can clearly see that a director or writer doesn't understand or spend time around children .

The bullies were way over the top though.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 10, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> What skills did the fat white kid have?



In the book, engineering. I think. Architecture? Something. I remember he made the bullets...



Mider T said:


> Dat uncomfortable feeling of every male in the audience knowing that Bev isn't 18 yet.




Oof, mider.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> In the book, engineering. I think. Architecture? Something. I remember he made the bullets...


Yeah..none of the kids had special skills here . They were just normal kids. The black kid did carry a nailgun used to kill cattle though..but he didn't _make_ it. He took it from his Grandfather.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> In the book, engineering. I think. Architecture? Something. I remember he made the bullets...



Architecture would the right word for it.
He made a dam as a kid that flooded the Barrens.

> bullets

pellets*

Unless they started using bullets in slingshots.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 10, 2017)

_"Wait, can only virgins see this?! Is that why I can't see this shit."_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2017)

almost 120M weekend

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 10, 2017)

Eddy was my favorite


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 10, 2017)

Enjoyed this movie thoroughly tonight. IT had me on edge for most of the horror scenes and the few jump scares I was ok with. I feel Pennywise was a great casting, fantastic, funny, creepy and scary all in one.

Pleasantly surprised by it as I wasn't a fan of the trailer and decided to avoid it until a few of my friends gave it the thumbs up.

I eagerly await part two.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2017)

"It" has been one of the better movies I've seen this year. It's also nice getting a horror flick that's completely different than all of the other flicks that have come out in recent memory. It's not perfect. Mike's bond with the group didn't work that well because he joins relatively late and doesn't interact with them much (Beverly also only just met them, but she at least gets to develop a repertoire with the others). The ending reeks of re-shoots...not sure  if it's true, but something about the finale felt rushed and short of money. Strangely, I don't think it was necessarily bad and maybe I only feel this way because it's different from the books. 

I'm curious how 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They can complete the Henry subplot, as there is no way in hell he could've survived that fall. I kind of wish they kept closer to the book with that though, as I suspect his friends' deaths were edited out and I was left wondering what happened to them. It also gives Pennywise one final victory, re-establishing his threat level, because a lot of his mojo seemed loss after he retreated in the well house.  




I was freaked out though during that projector scene. I still say he was at his creepiest when he's trying to trick Georgie, but that's only because of how the scene is kind of low key and relies purely on the acting. Pennywise is only part of the films' atmosphere, instead of being the primary focus, which works well for this narrative. 

Also, fans of the book, did you notice the references to the turtle? I kind of hope the sequel does something with that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2017)

Weiss said:


> almost 120M weekend


Ayyyy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yasha (Sep 11, 2017)

They keep Ben's kissing scene but cut out the ending kissing scene, which leaves everyone in my theatre really puzzled. Did they french kiss or something?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2017)

U see this?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 11, 2017)

_More_ than 120 million. Now it's estimated at $123. They really lowballed sunday with the earlier estimate.

The actuals might be even higher.

Never would have thought.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 11, 2017)

Watched it 



Could've been better


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 12, 2017)

I Cant believe they cut the gangbang... 
I can believe they took the Black guy's stuff and gave it to the white kid...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> I can believe they took the Black guy's stuff and gave it to the white kid...



What "Black guy's stuff" ?


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 12, 2017)

They took all the historian stuff from him and gave it to fatty.

But really that stood out to you? Not the gangbang part?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> They took all the historian stuff from him and gave it to fatty.
> 
> But really that stood out to you? Not the gangbang part?



Oh... yeah that is lame.

Why would I comment on the gangbang part ?
Expecting that to be in the movie is dumb.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 12, 2017)

Ah you know what is in the book no fun.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Ah you know what is in the book no fun.



Yes, I know what's in the books.
I should, seeing as I read It like 5 times.

Sorry for ruining your fun, I suppose.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 12, 2017)

Apology Accepted.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 12, 2017)

Joseph said:


> Watched it
> 
> Could've been better




My man.

The kids were great. Most of the scenes involving the kids were great. Natural dialogue. Fun performances. Everything else sort of sucked. I saw it after the hype, so I was expecting something else. Outside of the opening scene and stuff between bev and her dad, it felt like a fun sideshow horror movie to take preteens/teens to. Didn't feel like an adult horror movie. Like with Mama, the director's last movie, all of the horror elements were washed out in lots of CGI, making them more fun-scary than disturbing. The horror elements were also generally pretty generic, like IT turning into The Thing all the time, getting that gross Slither mouth, or IT's eyes looking in two different directions, or all of the scary monsters doing that weird backwards walk, lots of convulsing. Just generic sideshow horror stuff. I thought pennywise was overthetop, and that's taking into account how overthetop pennywise is supposed to be. And so much of the movie was led by musical cues telling you now something SsscCCaaaaaRRrrrrYyyy is happening, BOOM! something scary happened, now something ??mysterious?? is happening, now something !triumphant! is happening, now a character looks perplexed and so the music sounds perplexed. I was pretty disappointed all in all.

I feel like the previous director who dropped out would have made a better movie. I didn't like Mama much either. He's good with his actors, but...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2017)

Lol @ people wanting to see a bunch of 12 year olds get it on...

I read  that the original script was really graphic and included pedophilia sex scenes and the like.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol @ people wanting to see a bunch of 12 year olds get it on...
> 
> I read  that the original script was really graphic and included* pedophilia sex scenes* and the like.



How graphic? Don't think I wanna see Ellen Page lookalike's nude


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2017)

Yasha said:


> How graphic? Don't think I wanna see Ellen Page lookalike's nude


"But their original script did include unnerving sex scenes involving the young characters, in particular, 11-year-old abuse victim Beverly Marsh (played by 16-year-old newcomer Sophia Lillis).

I don’t remember [the group sex scene] being anything more than suggested in the original either. But it goes farther than that in this script. Much farther in a couple scenes, the father kissing her bare stomach, hands up her skirt to slip off panties, in addition she describes being gang raped to another character.

Fukunaga's original script reportedly included a scene in which the film's school bully, Henry Bowers, raped a sheep and masturbated onto a birthday cake. Another child character, Stan Uris, encounters a rotting naked woman in the toilet of a Jewish temple and tries to seduce him by touching herself. One of the drafts lost a scene in which Pennywise, the clown, explains to Beverly's father that he was kept alive purely so he could abuse her nightly."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2017)

There is a group sex scene in the book? Who are the participants?


----------



## NW (Sep 12, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> "But their original script did include unnerving sex scenes involving the young characters, in particular, 11-year-old abuse victim Beverly Marsh (played by 16-year-old newcomer Sophia Lillis).
> 
> I don’t remember [the group sex scene] being anything more than suggested in the original either. But it goes farther than that in this script. Much farther in a couple scenes, the father kissing her bare stomach, hands up her skirt to slip off panties, in addition she describes being gang raped to another character.
> 
> Fukunaga's original script reportedly included a scene in which the film's school bully, Henry Bowers, raped a sheep and masturbated onto a birthday cake. Another child character, Stan Uris, encounters a rotting naked woman in the toilet of a Jewish temple and tries to seduce him by touching herself. One of the drafts lost a scene in which Pennywise, the clown, explains to Beverly's father that he was kept alive purely so he could abuse her nightly."






Yasha said:


> There is a group sex scene in the book? Who are the participants?


The Losers Club. They all take turns screwing Bev.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2017)

NW said:


> The Losers Club. They all take turns screwing Bev.



Did Bev seduce them? Who went first?


----------



## NW (Sep 12, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Did Bev seduce them? Who went first?


They were traumatized after defeating Pennywise, and they were wondering how they would be able to cope with it all. Bev suggested their bonds with eachother would give them strength, and decided having sex with each of them was the best way to display this physically.

Can't remember who went first.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2017)

Stephen King is fucked in the head, dude. 

The It novel also sound like it has way too much ingredients in the pot. And I think leaving most of it out is for the best.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 12, 2017)

Why was everybody floating at the end? Was that even in the book? Were they dead or just comatose like bev? Is mike like whatever after murdering another kid (you know bowers is coming back in the sequel, but still)? Did anybody else mind the Marvelverse stuff, where they were building plot points that didn't pan out because we're waiting for the second movie?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Did Bev seduce them? Who went first?


Take a guess.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Take a guess.



I guess Bill, but I hope Ben got first dibs.


----------



## NW (Sep 12, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stephen King is fucked in the head, dude.
> 
> The It novel also sound like it has way too much ingredients in the pot. And I think leaving most of it out is for the best.


It comes together really well tbh, despite some of the more questionable stuff like the orgy.



reiatsuflow said:


> *Why was everybody floating at the end? Was that even in the book?* Were they dead or just comatose like bev? Is mike like whatever after murdering another kid (you know bowers is coming back in the sequel, but still)? Did anybody else mind the Marvelverse stuff, where they were building plot points that didn't pan out because we're waiting for the second movie?


Haven't seen the film but I'm pretty sure it wasn't.



Yasha said:


> I guess Bill, but I hope Ben got first dibs.


I know for sure it wasn't Ben.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don’t remember [the group sex scene] being anything more than suggested in the original either.



It wasn't just suggested in the book, unless you call specifically mentioning the shapes of their dicks and how she felt as they went in as "suggesting" lol.



NW said:


> They were traumatized after defeating Pennywise, and they were wondering how they would be able to cope with it all. Bev suggested their bonds with eachother would give them strength, and decided having sex with each of them was the best way to display this physically.



They weren't traumitized....
After defeating Pennywise, the bond that connected them started to weaken.
Which lead to Eddie's uncanny ability to always know which path to take to become less accurate.
They had a gangbang to strengthen the bonds and allow Eddie to find their way out of the maze that was the whole tunnel system.


----------



## NW (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> They weren't traumitized....
> After defeating Pennywise, the bond that connected them started to weaken.
> Which lead to Eddie's uncanny ability to always know which path to take to become less accurate.
> They had a gangbang to strengthen the bonds and allow Eddie to find their way out of the maze that was the whole tunnel system.


Thanks.

Been a while since I've read it in full tbh, but I remember that now


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 12, 2017)

NW said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Been a while since I've read it in full tbh, but I remember that now



No problem lol.
I've read the books enough times to remember most things. 
(being a fan probably helps too)


----------



## Yasha (Sep 13, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Yup, although if memory serves, Ben gets the most reaction out of her...if you know what I mean...God, just remembering that makes me feel like I should be put on a list...assuming all of my Stunna posts haven't already done so.



King actually went into details on the orgy?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2017)

Yeah...

Although I guess it depends on your definition of details, but I remember him describing the sex with Bill and Ben, then briefly summarizing the others. It's been a long time since I read it though, so it's possible I'm forgetting stuff...I hope to God I'm not remembering stuff that wasn't even there!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2017)

What makes it funny is that Bev is a victim of sexual abuse and yet this is how he chose to give her significance? 

If that book was written today, it would have destroyed his reputation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2017)

She fucked all of them but she only came when Bill and Ben were inside of her.  Also Not much use for Richie or Eddie, since they were latent homosexuals.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2017)

is the same director doing chapter 2 cuz i could really fucking use a scare that's not accompanied by an extremely loud orchestral sound that happens like 1 second in advance so you know the scare is coming and you're just annoyed by it instead of, well, scared

basically every single scare for the first 40 minutes didn't work

they worked after that cuz i built up enough emotional investment in the characters to care and also they got slightly better in execution


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 13, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> What makes it funny is that Bev is a victim of sexual abuse and yet this is how he chose to give her significance?
> 
> If that book was written today, it would have destroyed his reputation.



That is why its good to be a classic you are of course right that would never go down today.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> is the same director doing chapter 2 cuz i could really fucking use a scare that's not accompanied by an extremely loud orchestral sound that happens like 1 second in advance so you know the scare is coming and you're just annoyed by it instead of, well, scared
> 
> basically every single scare for the first 40 minutes didn't work
> 
> they worked after that cuz i built up enough emotional investment in the characters to care and also they got slightly better in execution



While this didn't really bother me, I did think the score was a bit overbearing at times. I also thought the director relied too much on the 'Pennywise charges at the camera' scare. Still, considering his last movie was "Mama", he has improved drastically. 



Mider T said:


> She fucked all of them but she only came when Bill and Ben were inside of her.  Also Not much use for Richie or Eddie, since they were latent homosexuals.



The love scene between Henry and Patrick was better! 



~Gesy~ said:


> What makes it funny is that Bev is a victim of sexual abuse and yet this is how he chose to give her significance?
> 
> If that book was written today, it would have destroyed his reputation.



I'm still not sure WTF he was thinking when he wrote it. As a symbol of entering adulthood/losing their innocence, it's a bit too...literal?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 13, 2017)

Any of you guys watch that 4-part YouTube video series that documented the development of Cary Fukunaga's version of the film?

It's weird, Fukunaga is certainly a better director than Andy Muschietti, but Fukunaga's rendition of the source material was complete dog shit.

This film should serve as a reminder that just because a brilliantly talented filmmaker is attached to something, it doesn't always mean they're right for it.

Muschietti has yet to make anything as memorable as the first season of 'True Detective'--but he at least had a fundamental understanding of this incredible novel. And he translated that very well to the big screen.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 13, 2017)

And is it just me or was the girl playing bev noticeably older than the boys? It was kind of weird. Like, why is this teenager hanging out with these 12 year olds?

Anyway. I read the book quite a few times over a decade ago when I was only a wee bit older than the age of the characters, and I'm surprised they didn't move up the 'thrusts his fists against the post' moment into this movie as bill's way to defeat georgie. I still remember that scene. Would have been a great moment. I suspect they're not even saving it for the second part, since Bill already overcomes the georgie apparition here.

Pretty much agree with this take - crowd . The reviewer saw it with his 13 year old son in a sold out theater, which I think would be a pretty ideal way to watch it. Some excerpts,



> The new version of Stephen King's "It" isn't a great movie, but it's a great audience movie...
> 
> ...As storytelling, this new version is just OK—far superior in production value to the 1990 TV miniseries, which suffered from content restrictions and a limited budget, but less subtle in its characterizations. Its treatment of Pennywise the demon clown is different, knowingly so. Where Tim Curry played Pennywise as a bona fide character, a being that seemed truly evil yet also somehow as tangible as Jack Nicholson's homicidal writer in "The Shining," this incarnation played by Bill Skarsgård (son of the great character actor Stellan Skarsgård) is more of an '80s horror movie spook in a Freddy Krueger mold. More so than in the miniseries, you have to give up hope of ascertaining which rules, if any, govern Pennywise's appearances. Sometimes doors shut him out, sometimes he just appears in the room as needed; sometimes he seems clever, other times dumb; sometimes he seems nigh-invincible, other times you can do serious damage with a spear, a bat, etc. He's whatever the movie needs him to be at that particular moment, and you just have to roll with it...
> 
> ...The sense of the creature's being intimately connected to the history of Derry doesn't come through as strongly as it might, though. That tends to sever the main characters from their town, minimizing the sense that an entire community has a stake in the outcome of the tale...The film handles the characters' private miseries and cathartic moments with varying degrees of success. It does pretty well by Bill and Bev (a great character who unfortunately gets marginalized as "the girl" in the third act), but everyone else takes a backseat to their stories. Finn Wolfhard's Richie Tozier, who never saw a situation that didn't merit a wisecrack, nearly steals the movie anyway. Mike is relegated to the role of The Black Ghostbuster here, in part because the script seems scared of examining the town's racist history too frankly in a project this expensive...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> And is it just me or was the girl playing bev noticeably older than the boys? It was kind of weird. Like, why is this teenager hanging out with these 12 year olds?
> 
> Anyway. I read the book quite a few times over a decade ago when I was only a wee bit older than the age of the characters, and I'm surprised they didn't move up the 'thrusts his fists against the post' moment into this movie as bill's way to defeat georgie. I still remember that scene. Would have been a great moment. I suspect they're not even saving it for the second part, since Bill already overcomes the georgie apparition here.
> 
> Pretty much agree with this take - Link removed . The reviewer saw it with his 13 year old son in a sold out theater, which I think would be a pretty ideal way to watch it. Some excerpts,


Nah.  That's about the age girls hit puberty, boys usually don't hit it until a year or two after.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2017)

Nah the actress playing her is one or 2 years older than the rest.

But if you _really_ want to talk about age differences lets talk about how a bunch of 17+ year olds appears to be bulling children.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2017)

Henry is pretty fucked up.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 14, 2017)

I remember kids looking way different between middle school to high school. IMDB doesn't list the ages of these kids for some reason, but it seems like most are 13, 14. The girl's maybe 17? Mider probably knows. Look at those beady banana eyes. 

I think the bowers kid is 17 too. Also, mike's actor has almost as baller a name as Wolfhard (Chosen Jacobs).

But eddie was the most impressive for me. That character could have been annoying and weak, but he got in so many good digs. All of the kids got in good digs at each other. Except for poor mike. All mike got to do was murder a kid. And several lambs. He's a straight up killer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2017)

I hope The new cast have just as good chemistry as this one did.

I'm interested in seeing how part 2 is going to be pulled off given the fact that it's expected to be set in modern times (2016) .


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2017)

Apparently they considered having Freddy Kruger make a cameo and the "Nightmare on Elm Street 5" poster was intended to be foreshadowing. The director decided not to do it as it would be distracting, but part of me would've loved to have seen that, especially if they got Robert Englund to cameo. In the novel, Frankenstein, the Creature from the Black Lagoon and a lawyer friendly Rodan all appear, so it wouldn't be that out of place with the source.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 14, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> And is it just me or was the girl playing bev noticeably older than the boys? It was kind of weird. Like, why is this teenager hanging out with these 12 year olds?
> 
> Anyway. I read the book quite a few times over a decade ago when I was only a wee bit older than the age of the characters, and I'm surprised they didn't move up the 'thrusts his fists against the post' moment into this movie as bill's way to defeat georgie. I still remember that scene. Would have been a great moment. I suspect they're not even saving it for the second part, since Bill already overcomes the georgie apparition here.
> 
> Pretty much agree with this take - a recent FlexJobs survey . The reviewer saw it with his 13 year old son in a sold out theater, which I think would be a pretty ideal way to watch it. Some excerpts,



Perfect Review.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2017)

Does the girl sleep with all of the guys in the group?  Doesn't that happen in the book?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 14, 2017)

Of course not Rukia. No Gangbang.


----------



## TheLivingLegend (Sep 14, 2017)

Well, I saw the movie, and it was funny and creepy. Not scary, but it was able to generate an eerie atmosphere right from the first scene.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 14, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Yup, although if memory serves, Ben gets the most reaction out of her...if you know what I mean...God, just remembering that makes me feel like I should be put on a list...assuming all of my Stunna posts haven't already done so.




Ben was a big ol' boy, all over.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 14, 2017)

Speaking of the Fukunaga version, I'll give the youtube series a watch. I thunk it's interesting he was leaning hard on the child abuse angle and treating IT like some culmination of childhood trauma. Outside of the mystic turtle bullshit, the characters in IT all forget / repress their childhood the way you  repress traumas. When Mike calls them and reminds them of their childhood it comes flooding back and they have various panic attacks. Also like trauma. IT works as a trauma. And thinking on Fukunaga being insistent about the kid sex... If you're treating IT like a trauma and you're exploring a lot of child abuse and molestation, you can follow how you would lead up to the sex scene. These kids have been traumatized by sex and made fearful of it, and they have sex with each other, with their friends, to overcome that fear. To overcome IT.

@TetraVaal, any indication that's where fukunaga was going?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 14, 2017)

Could you conceivably make the child sex stuff work sure...would it ever happen in a Hollywood movie ahahahah no.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 14, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Could you conceivably make the child sex stuff work sure...would it ever happen in a Hollywood movie ahahahah no.




IT Dojinshi when?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 14, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Speaking of the Fukunaga version, I'll give the youtube series a watch. I thunk it's interesting he was leaning hard on the child abuse angle and treating IT like some culmination of childhood trauma. Outside of the mystic turtle bullshit, the characters in IT all forget / repress their childhood the way you  repress traumas. When Mike calls them and reminds them of their childhood it comes flooding back and they have various panic attacks. Also like trauma. IT works as a trauma. And thinking on Fukunaga being insistent about the kid sex... If you're treating IT like a trauma and you're exploring a lot of child abuse and molestation, you can follow how you would lead up to the sex scene. These kids have been traumatized by sex and made fearful of it, and they have sex with each other, with their friends, to overcome that fear. To overcome IT.
> 
> @TetraVaal, any indication that's where fukunaga was going?



The video series does seem to indicate a reliance on shock value--and some uncomfortably suggestive sexual sequences between Bev and her father--but overall, I don't think he was going to use sex as a way for the Losers club to strengthen. In fact, in the initial drafts for his version, the kids were more of an outcast assimilation of teenage mercs, instead of actually have any three dimensional character depth or interactions with one another. 

Fukunaga is a terrific filmmaker--and again, a better one than Muschietti. But he just was not right for the material of IT.

He deviated too far from what King's novel was, while also stripping away the visual manifestations Pennwise would use to terrorize the children, which was pretty disappointing, considering how memorable the Leper sequence is.

I will give the Fukunaga version this, though... it had a really amazing flashback to like the 1600s or so, where Pennywise offers this woman and her villagers peace, if she leaves him to eat their children (this scene kind of appears in Muschietti's version, but revised as Pennywise sparing the children if they leave him with Bill)--and it also featured more cosmic horror elements than Muschietti's version, which I can dig, as that seemed to be one of the more unsettling thematic points of IT in the first place. It's why cosmic horror works so well as a genre in general. The idea that humanity--you, yourself--cannot control or comprehend the fact that there are these beings, deities, that go beyond your comprehension, and exist beyond your own universe, is pretty terrifying.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> The video series does seem to indicate a reliance on shock value--and some uncomfortably suggestive sexual sequences between Bev and her father--but overall, I don't think he was going to use sex as a way for the Losers club to strengthen. In fact, in the initial drafts for his version, the kids were more of an outcast assimilation of teenage mercs, instead of actually have any three dimensional character depth or interactions with one another.
> 
> Fukunaga is a terrific filmmaker--and again, a better one than Muschietti. But he just was not right for the material of IT.
> 
> ...



I've heard that Chapter 2 is supposed to have a scene where Pennywise makes a pact with the village. I'm actually curious how they'll rebuild Pennywise's image, considering 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Those kids whooped his ass during the finale


. In the book, a lot of it came down to the Turtle's silence and the reveal that it died sometime between the time skip. Pennywise does start thinking out of the box, but it looked like the finale for Chapter 1 sort of played those same cards (with Henry and the abduction). Speaking of which, for anyone who read the novel-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Pennywise kidnap Beverly when they were kids? I can't remember myself, but I do remember him abducting Bill's wife (who resembles Bev) to use in a similar way. Would seem repetitive to recycle the same ending of Chapter 1, as it would be if they somehow brought Henry back to terrorize them as adults.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 15, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did Pennywise kidnap Beverly when they were kids? I can't remember myself, but I do remember him abducting Bill's wife (who resembles Bev) to use in a similar way. Would seem repetitive to recycle the same ending of Chapter 1, as it would be if they somehow brought Henry back to terrorize them as adults.




*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't recall Beverly getting kidnapped. 

As for Henry, in the books he comes back to terrorize them as adults lol. >.>


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2017)

Mr. Waffles said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I remember that about Henry, making me wonder what Chapter 2 will do, as it will be difficult to remain faithful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

Which kid did you guys like?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol @ people wanting to see a bunch of 12 year olds get it on...
> 
> I read  that the original script was really graphic and included pedophilia sex scenes and the like.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Which kid did you guys like?



I see you Mr. Policeman


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 15, 2017)

Rukia has been Chris Hansen all along.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

Yo the kid with glasses.  No way would he be a loser at any school.  Too much of a smart ass.  He has too many jokes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 15, 2017)

Stanley was a huge pussy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Stanley was a huge pussy.


Which one is he?  The Jew?

Though to be fair.  Fuck these kids.  I wouldn't come back 27 years later.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Which one is he?  The Jew?
> 
> Though to be fair.  Fuck these kids.  I wouldn't come back 27 years later.



What is there to come back for? If I were Bev, I would promise them pussy when they come back 27 years later and not give them then and there.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Which one is he? The Jew?


He was never fully into the "Let's go find out why kids keep dying thing".  He just wanted a normal summer and they kept dragging him along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yo the kid with glasses.  No way would he be a loser at any school.  Too much of a smart ass.  He has too many jokes.


I was going to say the same thing Rukia!

He didn't come off as socially awkward at all. Sure he was a lanky kid with glasses, but usually being loud and funny will take you out the "loser" box.

He was definitely my favorite followed by Bev and Eddie.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was going to say the same thing Rukia!
> 
> He didn't come off as socially awkward at all. Sure he was a lanky kid with glasses, but usually being loud and funny will take you out the "loser" box.
> 
> He was definitely my favorite followed by Bev and Eddie.



He tried too hard sometimes, though. The mama jokes were annoying.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Stanley was a huge pussy.


Yeah! Fuck Stanley..I hear he dies first in the books and I can't wait to see it 



Yasha said:


> He tried too hard sometimes, though. The mama jokes were annoying.


The audience showed the most reaction towards him . He was pretty much the stock character the masses can live vicariously through and say "yeah this is how I would react to this situation "

But you're right. Everyone knows Sister jokes > Mama Jokes.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> usually being loud and funny will take you out the "loser" box.


If you were this kid, you were probably the only one who you thought was funny


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> If you were this kid, you were probably the only one who you thought was funny


I dunno bro. I was known to give a whole classroom the giggles...teachers had to kick me out .


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I dunno bro. I was known to give a whole classroom the giggles...teachers had to kick me out .



You sound proud of it.

I was known to give a whole classroom the creeps.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2017)

@Rukia @Yasha

I'm scouting the actress playing Beverly. And I'm blaming the director for this. He subliminally sexualized her with shots of her ass and cleavage.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia @Yasha
> 
> I'm scouting the actress playing Beverly. And I'm blaming the director for this. He subliminally sexualized her with shots of her ass and cleavage.


 
You are seeing things that aren't there.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia @Yasha
> 
> I'm scouting the actress playing Beverly. And I'm blaming the director for this. He subliminally sexualized her with shots of her ass and cleavage.


Paging Chris Hansen as we speak.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2017)

I can't get into detail on this for another two years.

But I can see why fans want Amy Adams to take the role next. She pretty much looks like a 16 year old version of her.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2017)

Amy Adams is flat chested and homely looking.  Better off with the chick from Easy A.  I think she was in Office Christmas Party as well.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I can't get into detail on this for another two years.
> 
> But I can see why fans want Amy Adams to take the role next. She pretty much looks like a 16 year old version of her.



Amy Adams looks old these days. I want Ellen Page.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You are seeing things that aren't there.


The backside POV shot when she was bent over the pharmacy counter?

The side view shot of her laying down after swimming?

I'm just saying these were intentional moves that has me questioning the director's motives..


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Amy Adams looks old these days. I want Ellen Page.


Ever since she came out the closet she looks, walks, and acts different.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

The dude with the glasses.  Isn't he the kidnapped kid that was totally given the shaft in Stranger Things?  At least he had a character in this movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> The backside POV shot when she was bent over the pharmacy counter?
> 
> The side view shot of her laying down after swimming?
> 
> I'm just saying these were intentional moves that has me questioning the director's motives..



Never happened. It gets to your head, mate. Did you also hear a voice saying "Come and grab it. It will float"?



Mider T said:


> Ever since she came out the closet she looks, walks, and acts different.



Different how?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

Leave the scouting to @Vault and @The World


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Never happened. It gets to your head, mate. Did you also hear a voice saying "Come and grab it. It will float"?
> 
> 
> 
> Different how?


She dresses in suits and shit now, keeps her hair short, walks butchy, generally more aggressive.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> She dresses in suits and shit now, keeps her hair short, walks butchy, generally more aggressive.



I guess that's her real self and she had been partially suppressing it before she revealed her orientation.


----------



## Vault (Sep 16, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia @Yasha
> 
> I'm scouting the actress playing Beverly. And I'm blaming the director for this. He subliminally sexualized her with shots of her ass and cleavage.



Its incredible how even after all these years you still manage to disappoint Gesy


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

When Bill and Bev kissed at the end, some guy behind me was chanting "tongue, tongue, tongue!"


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> When Bill and Bev kissed at the end, some guy behind me was chanting "tongue, tongue, tongue!"



They censored that fucking scene in my country. As if it really is a fucking scene


----------



## James Bond (Sep 16, 2017)

Dane DeHan could easily play an older version of that Bill kids character in part 2.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Any of you guys watch that 4-part YouTube video series that documented the development of Cary Fukunaga's version of the film?
> 
> It's weird, Fukunaga is certainly a better director than Andy Muschietti, but Fukunaga's rendition of the source material was complete dog shit.
> 
> ...


I think he was fixated so much on making it dark and twisted. He really didn't get IT.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2017)

Vault said:


> Its incredible how even after all these years you still manage to disappoint Gesy


I agree. That's actually quite an accomplishment  .


----------



## MO (Sep 16, 2017)

it was a good movie. Bill had massive balls honestly.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 16, 2017)

MO said:


> Bill had massive balls honestly.



First gesy can't control his lust for redheads, now MO rubbernecking at a 14 year old. Shamefu.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 17, 2017)

Ellen Page as Bev? The fuck.

I mean, I guess in the age of 76-genders, along with Muschietti wanting to turn Stunna into a junkie, it could work as a whole _"My Daddy wanted me to be his little girl forever, so instead I became his big boy"_ shtick.

I mean, fuck it. Shane Black has Predators driving tanks. Ridley Scott has a nihilistic android performing genetic mutation/experiments on all sorts of species. James Cameron thought Terminator Genysis was good. I can use Amy Schumer's chin as a can opener.

The world is in a weird place right now, so why not.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2017)

What was the last thing Ellen Page has even done? Can't remember the last time I saw her in anything. Maybe one of the X-Men movies?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2017)

Has to be Jessica Chastain or Amy Adams. Ellen Paige would be a bad choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 17, 2017)

I think recasting is bullshit. Just dress the kids up in oversized suits. Cast everybody else age appropriate, but just have the kids walking around pretending to be in their 40s.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Has to be Jessica Chastain or Amy Adams. Ellen Paige would be a bad choice.


They're actually in talks with Jessica. Would be nice to see her in something that doesn't involve space or war .


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2017)

The current Bev looks a lot like Amy Adams, so I'd be game with that. Chastain wouldn't be a bad choice either. Steven Seagal would also make for an ideal Bev.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> I think recasting is bullshit. Just dress the kids up in oversized suits. Cast everybody else age appropriate, but just have the kids walking around pretending to be in their 40s.


Yeah, that worked out really well in the Harry Potter epilogue.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2017)

My preference would be for the studio to cast actors that aren't household names.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> What was the last thing Ellen Page has even done? Can't remember the last time I saw her in anything. Maybe one of the X-Men movies?


Inception was her last project that really got attention.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> My preference would be for the studio to cast actors that aren't household names.


I agree. I'm tired of seeing Amy Adams. She reached the point where she's bigger than the roles she's playing which takes you out of the experience a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2017)

Hmm...why do you guys think Amy Adams is fit for the role?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Hmm...why do you guys think Amy Adams is fit for the role?



Just because she looks a lot like an older Beverly and is a good actress. With that said, big names aren't really needed for "It". Do I necessarily want her to play Bev? Meh, I'd almost prefer a group of obscures who could generate the same kind of chemistry as what we got from the kids. If they did cast Chastain or Adams, they'd probably need to cast reasonably famous people in the other roles, as then the movie would become about Beverly. 

But when discussing potential casting choices, what else can we do other than throw in names who we know that might work? Bryce Dallas Howard could also potentially fit the role. 

Although I do find it interesting that people are only talking about Beverly and not Bill, Ben, Mike, etc.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Although I do find it interesting that people are only talking about Beverly and not Bill, Ben, Mike, etc.



Tbf..she was the deepest character in the movie besides Bill who the story resolved around. Everyone else were just archetype characters:

The clean freak
The bully
The comic relief

Etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 18, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tbf..she was the deepest character in the movie besides Bill who the story resolved around. Everyone else were just archetype characters:
> 
> The clean freak
> The bully
> ...



Hey look, someone who stared at nonexistent cleavage the whole film talking about depth.

Are you sure Eddie's mom is not the deepest?.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2017)

Eddie's mom was really creepy in the beginning  . Good to see that she was just  extremely clingy and not a pedo like every other adult in this town.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 18, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eddie's mom was really creepy in the beginning  . Good to see that she was just  extremely clingy and not a pedo like every other adult in this town.



If it weren't before GPS time, I'm almost sure Eddie's mom had put a tracker on Eddie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Eddie's mom is ugly asf.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Are you sure Eddie's mom is not the deepest?.


...too easy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Someone needs to put gesy out to pasture.  He's acting like he deserves a seat at the big boy table.  And I don't like it!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tbf..she was the deepest character in the movie besides Bill who the story resolved around. Everyone else were just archetype characters:
> 
> The clean freak
> The bully
> ...



I just think it's just easier to bring up casting choices for the female and yes...her being a rounded character helped, which is probably why no one has wondered who they will get to play Mike. Discussing the other kids would be no fun because there is a limitless supplies of actors who are 30 year old white men. 

On another note, did Beverly 
*Spoiler*: __ 



actually kill her Father? In the book, she just knocked him out and fled the town after defeating it. When she returns as an adult, she decides to visit her Father but discovers he died in the time skip. But the movie made it seem like he was dead. Not as big of a deal as them having Henry die though.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 18, 2017)

Eh there are plenty of white women in Hollywood as well but she did get characterized the most which gives you something to work with.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Eh there are plenty of white women in Hollywood as well but she did get characterized the most which gives you something to work with.



Actually, the characterization doesn't matter too much as everyone will change over the course of the timeskip. In the book, Bev becomes a timid, abused wife to an asshole who is arguably worse than her Father...not really how her development left her off in the movie. The only one who stays the same is Ritchie, who continues to be the smart-ass.  

There are plenty of white women in Hollywood, but not as many who catch our attention because most actresses are unfortunately relegated to being support for the men. This is the main reason why everyone loves Jennifer Lawrence, Amy Adams, Jessica Chaistain, Charlize Theron, etc. because they are defying that expectation and are selecting roles that showcases the extent of their abilities.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2017)

I wouldn't dislike theatre actors.  But needs to be non TV american actors.  They pose too much.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Father but discovers he died in the time skip



*Spoiler*: __ 



Say died "during the time skip".  What you said sounds like he died while Time Traveling, similar to the cartoon Mighty Ducks pilot.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 18, 2017)

Mider, you are making non-English native speakers like me feel the pressure posting here lol.

*Triple checks before clicking post*


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2017)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Say died "during the time skip".  What you said sounds like he died while Time Traveling, similar to the cartoon Mighty Ducks pilot.



Yes, Mom.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 18, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eddie's mom was really creepy in the beginning  . Good to see that she was just  extremely clingy and not a pedo like every other adult in this town.



Yeah, wasn't the pharmacist a normal pharmacist in the book? He sat eddie town and told him about his medicine because he'd decided the ruse had gone on long enough. The movie cast the Derry folk like a Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah but it's more effective for the movie. In the book, Derry felt like a spiderweb of evil because of its history, which gets a lot more detailed than what we got from the movie. To create a similar feeling of dread, the filmmakers chose to make the adults not only useless, but kind of dangerous as well. It's all about the atmosphere.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes, Mom.


That's my girl.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 22, 2017)

I saw IT and thought it was great


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2017)

Finally got around to watching It.

Thoroughly enjoyed it and Skasgard as Pennywise.


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm surprised Bev is only 15-16

She carried herself much more maturely than the other kids. I was wondering why she was even hanging around them like their was a huge age gap.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 7, 2017)

The World said:


> I'm surprised Bev is only 15-16
> 
> She carried herself much more maturely than the other kids. I was wondering why she was even hanging around them like their was a huge age gap.


She became a chuni.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 14, 2018)

So I watched the newer 'It' movie recently with some friends. I honestly expected more from the movie. I wanted some good suspense horror stuff, but got mostly jump scares. I wanted more Pennywise, but he transformed a ton of times and that ruined his character for me.

Best scene in the movie was the opening one. Pennywise's character was in full display, and he ACTUALLY made an effective kill. The rest were unecessarily dragged out and didn't feel fulfilling to me.

I dunno... I would watch it again though, the movie was decent.
Thoughts?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2018)

Also @Sennin of Hardwork can you add this thread to the Directory (along with all of the other new threads)? The title was too short for me to search so I had to go digging.

In addition, merge this .


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 1, 2018)

I hope they don't turn the Black Guy into a Token again by giving all his material to the Fat White kid.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2018)

I hope the orgy now takes place when they're adults.

Well its more of a consensual gangbang.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 1, 2018)

Mider Transylvania said:


> I hope the orgy now takes place when they're adults.
> 
> Well its more of a consensual gangbang.



I wish but Jessica Chastain seems too stuck up for that.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> I wish but Jessica Chastain seems too stuck up for that.


Somebody didn't watch Molly's Game.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 1, 2018)

Mider Transylvania said:


> Somebody didn't watch Molly's Game.



No I did not color me surprised...


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2018)

She is versatile.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 1, 2018)

Mider Transylvania said:


> I hope the orgy now takes place when they're adults.
> 
> Well its more of a consensual gangbang.




It never was a gangbang to begin with. They ran a train on her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> It never was a gangbang to begin with. They ran a train on her.


How else do you form bonds with friends?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 1, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> How else do you form bond with friends?




There are several ways, but come on - at the end of the day, do any of them match ancient Himalayan rituals you learn about while high off your ass in a smoke pit?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2018)

Mider Transylvania said:


> I hope the orgy now takes place when they're adults.
> 
> Well its more of a consensual gangbang.


But seriously, I doubt it. King said the purpose of that scene was to take away their innocence and transition them to adulthood..if they're already adults..It defeats the purpose...

Not that I'll complain about such a thing .


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> It never was a gangbang to begin with. They ran a train on her.


Yeah I messed up.  You're right.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 8, 2018)

As Brian K. Vaughan summed up in _Saga_

'What's the opposite of war and death? Fucking.'


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 8, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia @Yasha
> 
> I'm scouting the actress playing Beverly. And I'm blaming the director for this. He subliminally sexualized her with shots of her ass and cleavage.


Bruh

Bruuuhhhhhh

bruuuuhhhhhhhh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Bruh
> 
> Bruuuhhhhhh
> 
> bruuuuhhhhhhhh


I don't remember saying that at all


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 8, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tbf..she was sexualized bro..no if ands or buts about that. I was honestly creeped out by the Pharmacy scene tbh.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 8, 2018)

I sure hope you don't become famous someday gesy cause otherwise all this shit gonna be in your future [HASHTAG]#MeToo[/HASHTAG] scandal


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia @Yasha
> 
> I'm scouting the actress playing Beverly. And I'm blaming the director for this. He subliminally sexualized her with shots of her ass and cleavage.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2018)

Don't do me like this D. 

Delete this


----------



## Amol (Jul 27, 2019)

Watched it and loved it. 
Hmm dat unintentional double meaning. 
It was good movie with good actors. As a rule any movie that has children as lead depends upon acting skill of those said children. Everyone was great here. 
First half of movie it was difficult to buy Beverly being same age of boys and somehow she felt same age of them in latter half. Wiki tells me that she is one year older than boys so I guess boys grew up in height while shooting. 
Anyway Pennywise was suitably scary though off all the monster movies I have seen so far he is the easiest monster to deal once you have knowledge on him. 
This is first Stephen King movie I have seen. I knew nothing about It before I started to watch movie. I can see why King is so rich and famous now. It is strange though a movie that is centered around kids isn't the movie that kids can watch(as out is R rated movie). It doesn't happen that often. 
So sequel is coming which has mix of child actors and their adult versions. I have high hopes for it. 
P. S. : I read this thread and Jesus Christ book has gangbang scene between losers? 
Man King has fucked up imagination.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeed....


----------



## Amol (Jul 27, 2019)

Well to be fair one can't really become successful horror writer if he doesn't have fucked up imagination. 
I have heard that constantly writing fucked up scenes took toll on author of Berserk. It is price of success in horror genre.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 27, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia @Yasha
> 
> I'm scouting the actress playing Beverly. And I'm blaming the director for this. He subliminally sexualized her with shots of her ass and cleavage.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2019)

That posts gets worse each and everytime I read it


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2019)

Amol said:


> It is strange though a movie that is centered around kids isn't the movie that kids can watch(as out is R rated movie). It doesn't happen that often.


Uh what?  That isn't that uncommon.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 27, 2019)

Also a lot of kids saw the movie. There were stories about the demos when the movie was breaking records. Kids definitely checked it out in theaters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2019)

Vault said:


> That posts gets worse each and everytime I read it


It's one of my greatest hits. I'm not gonna lie.


----------

